# War of the worlds



## steve123

Here's a look at my Pegasus diorama.









it's not done yet but I love the way it looks.

Steve


----------



## AJ-1701

Cool  Looks good so far... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo

i second that!


----------



## machgo

A real beauty. Is that a power lead coming out of the base? Does it light up?


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## steve123

Thanks Guys! Sorry my reply is so late.

Here is a vid of the quick phase RGB Led I installed in the tank:







[/URL][/IMG]
It's my first vid upload ,so bear with me.

The kit took a little over 3 days to do. All the leds I use are pre chipped and resistored. they are perfect for Guys like me who might be solderingly challenged... I'm still working with the death ray, I don't think tinting it will work, and I like my models to look just as good with the lights switched off as they do with the power on.
























3 leds, 2 battery clips one switch, no electronic skill needed, just install 'em in the model and hook up to power.

Steve


----------



## modelsj

Over the apartments looks so cool!


----------



## wolfman66

That came out Great Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## spideydroogy

Awesome! Another lighted kit. That really makes this kit come to life. Nice paint job too.


----------



## Trekkriffic

I love the ingenuity of placing the LED for the beam in the tank! Very clever and it looks great!!!


----------



## steve123

Thank you guys! This was a hoot to work on. I want the big war machine for christmas....


----------



## flygal46

Very nice model. I like your photo with the houses in the background and with the beam shining green. Very nice model. ~ Kim


----------



## steve123

Sorry for the missing photos -- my photobucket album has been organized, and of course that destroys the original links. They should all be back up now!


----------



## Tanis-uk

nice work, I always wondered if I should buy one, now it's deffo


----------



## g_xii

Very nice indeed! I don't think I'd have the guts to crack one of those pre-builds open myself. How good was the manufacturers glue job? Was it hard to pry them open?

--Henry


----------



## steve123

Thanks guys! I had a ball doing this kit. it was easy to take apart, the gold plating is preyty durable. Again, I need to say that this was an experimental light kit. Contact Gil to see if he will bring it into production.


----------



## steve123

Has anybody else lit one of these? or is it just me and Iriseye?

Steve


----------

